# Novice dog/viz owner @ 7 month mark!



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all

Have just been catching up on the puppy discussion board here after some time. It's interesting to see the recurring issues with the V puppies, especially the shark attacks which I honestly thought would never end (and at times would reduce me to tears of frustration - and pain!) I have read that Vizsla's are not for inexperienced dog owners (me) but I must disagree with this because our pup has taught us how to be responsible, kind, persistent and loving first time owners. He is receptive, willing to please and oh so clever, we adore our ginger boy and could not have wished for a better dog than him.

The early days of crate training, shark attacks, zoomies (which are now saved only for crazy times in long grass) have passed so quickly, we are now at the counter surfing, sock stealing, hole digging stage, I think the training will be going on for some time yet. The joy of having a viz has outweighed all the other stuff. Here is Oscar at 7 months, happy, settled, and slightly nuts!


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

We are in the thick of sharkies and zoomies with our 9w pup, I kinda look forward to torn up socks and counter surfing! The digging I won't like, lol
)


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

I feel your pain Redd .... promise it will pass very soon  Here is Oscar showing off his handiwork and mid-dig ;D


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Dudley is at 9 weeks and digging already. I'm screwed. One particular spot actually... I think he likes how the roots of that tree taste.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Luckily Tucker only digs in one area where I dumped some fireplace ashes last winter. I think he likes the taste of it. Just like the cat does


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Ruthie,

Totally agree with you there! We are first time dog & Viz owners... and I think that patience, lots of love and this forum has produced our 5 month old attempted-counter surfing, slipper-stealing, grass-destroying bundle of joy. 

I too think we have become less lazy, responsible and loving owners. Wouldn't trade little Lazlo for anything


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Redd said:


> We are in the thick of sharkies and zoomies with our 9w pup, I kinda look forward to torn up socks and counter surfing! The digging I won't like, lol
> )


oh no, mine is digging already and she's only 9 weeks!


----------

